# 7/8 dpo what do yous think line eyes



## Tm432




----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely see those lines! Good luck :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Easily see those lines!


----------



## Tm432

Thanks I will retest tomorrow :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test ❤️


----------



## Tm432

Thanks guys fingers crossed


----------



## JessaBear36

I don't see a full line. Looks like dye run because line don't look straight. Good luck when u test again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely see those lines good luck


----------



## Azasha

Saw a line too!! Keep testing!!
:dust:


----------

